# Sears 10xl where do i get started



## Schmidts10XL (Sep 21, 2010)

I am new to this just got registered and i am a lil bit on the clueless side with this better to say lost then clueless but i just aquired a sears 10xl and it cam with the attachments one a giant snow plow and one is a rake/ cultivater and the other is a single plow crop row style it does have the 3pt hitch on the rear and the deck is complete but i dont think hooked up all the way but where i am stumped is i have never messed with these starter/generaters i put a fresh battery on it and it has trouble turning the engine makes one revolution and stops like it is on the compression stroke but if i help it out turning the fly wheel it will make another round if i take the spark plug out it turns the engine over what seems like to be fine but when i put the plug back in it does the same as before not turning it has spark and suposely a new carb but i have no idea what the size or make of the engine is and would love to find out the year of the tractor and any tid bit info i can on it i have model and serial numbers of the tractor and engine and all the attachments and deck have plates with numbers as well i would love to get this started and going but would have to get rid of it if this is a basket case if anyone has any insite please let me know


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Schmidts! Can you verify that the battery is okay? Might need to try jump starting it to see if this helps. Might also help out to toss up a picture of it so the other guys can identify it for you. We have some great craftsmen fans on here.


----------



## Schmidts10XL (Sep 21, 2010)

thank you and i thought it was ok it was on my other riding mower that i use every week but i did jump start it anyways thinking it was not strong enough for like 15 min


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Sounds like the timing is off then, but I have no idea, if they have timing gears in them made from nylon or metal. I'm hoping that one of the other guys or gals chimes in. Looks like a super tough unit!


----------



## Schmidts10XL (Sep 21, 2010)

ok the guy i got it from told me something abotu timing but how do you check it or how do i get to it lol i appriciate all the insight


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

They could have used a steel timing gear up against a nylon timing gear. What motor does it have in it?


----------



## Schmidts10XL (Sep 21, 2010)

it has the hh100 a techumsy(sp) 10 hp


----------



## briggs (Sep 2, 2010)

check the fly wheel key to make sure is not broke first ...that would throw your timing off


----------



## Schmidts10XL (Sep 21, 2010)

ok i will check that


----------



## spanico (May 21, 2009)

Check your starter belt tension first, Sears XL and Suburbans use an auto type starter that require high cranking amps, try loosening the belt to where it just begins to slip. The tighten a little further, I had a similar issue and that cured mine.


----------

